# Abu question - mag vs. centrifugal brake



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

I've decided to get my first conventional setup in 2010 and I've decided to go with an Abu reel with a levelwind (yes I know casting distance is somewhat affected by the levelwind but I want one anyway). I really like the looks / specs of the Abu 7000C3i, but it only has a 6-pin centrifugal brake system (no adjustable mag braking system)...which brings me to my question...

This rod is going to be used for fishing from the surf, typically throwing 4-6 ounces + bait on fishfinder rigs. Do I really need a mag adjustable reel, or is the 6-bin centrifugal system adequate? I don't anticipate changing the braking settings very often, if at all, once I get it set up on the setting I am comfortable casting with (is this a valid assumption?)

I fish a baitcasting setup in freshwater for bass, and I am constantly adjusting the (magnetic) braking system depending on how much wind I'm fishing in or due to the type of lure I'm casting (crankbait, jig, worm, etc.).

But with the conventional reel in the surf, I'm assuming I'd set the brake depending on my casting ability and leave it alone right? The amount of weight I'm throwing is going to remain pretty constant. Anybody with a Abu with centrifugal braking have any recommendations for what setting to try first?

Bottom line question, is getting an Abu with only the centrifugal braking system gonna work out okay for me - or is there some huge advantage for having a mag adjustable Abu?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

2pin brake systems are more then enough. let only 6.
if you have all 6 on. you wont even throw more then 30 yards. lol 

i have no problems with brake blocks. 
on the 7000 your looking at. all 6 blocks are the same size. 
just remove the other 4 and go have fun.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I agree with Eric, brake blocks work fine.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Casting bass tackle and casting 6nbait from the surf are 2 different animals. When was the last time you bass fished in a 15-20 mph headwind?? You may need 1, 2 or all 6 blocks. What ever you do, do not remove the break blocks. They are made to be turned on and off....

Go with the mag you won't be sorry. Also you can cast more than 30 yards with them on.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Centrifugal braking works great, or it did. I think the 7000 series have 4 pin instead of the smaller reels 6 pin systems, which I'm not impressed with ( too sensitive to contaminants, and prone to engage on a hard cast when turned off... quality control). As for the level wind, unless your planning on doing some heavy weight plugging, it's a convenience that could be a negative, not so much about distance, but more about shock leader knots hitting it and causing a blow-up. Bait fishing and shock leaders go together like bread and butter.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Centrifugal brake blocks are fine for most bait fishing conditions. I agree with Drum Bum about the problems with the levelwind and the shockleader knot. Since you are only going to be throwing 4-6oz you could get by with 50lb shock leader which is a pretty small knot but on occasion it could still get hung up in the levelwind. If you were plugging I would say go with the mag and levelwind, but if it is going to be used only for bait I would get a CT reel or convert it yourself.

John


----------

